# Shipping goods from India to Australia



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

Hey,
I recently got a grant and plan to make the move soon. I will prefer to take the furniture and electronic items with me using shipping services(container).

Does anyone here have experience of shipping things from India? What does it cost (just an approximate idea)?

Please point me to another thread if it has been already discussed somewhere. I tried digging but could not find the shipping costs except in one old post(costs mentioned from Chennai to Aus but seems too cheap to be correct).

Thanks for the help.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

I am going with the Indian Post's SAL (Surface-Air-Lift). Features:

- Take stuff to the Head post office (the GPO if you are in Bangalore)
- They pack in boxes of 20 kilos. Charge Rs.5,550 for 20 kilos box
- Packing charges around Rs.200
- No Electronics. Electricals OK
- No Insurance
- 20-30 days transit time. Door delivery
- You need a confirmed address in Aus before you use this service
- They work all 6 days 1030 to 1730


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

bangalg said:


> I am going with the Indian Post's SAL (Surface-Air-Lift). Features:
> 
> - Take stuff to the Head post office (the GPO if you are in Bangalore)
> - They pack in boxes of 20 kilos. Charge Rs.5,550 for 20 kilos box
> ...


Thanks banglag for sharing the details but this way you can take only smaller things. I wanted to move the whole house if possible and economic.

Did you not consider such an option? Is it not viable?


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

To my mind, the Cost-Benefits do not work out in favour of transporting big bulky things unless of course one's household stuff is extremely valuable/ classy/ irreplaceable. The costs involved in transporting goods are quite high- around Rs.250 per kilo. So based on this you can figure out what's worth shipping for you.
I for one am not moving any furniture. The big ones are- Music system, Grinder, Mixer and some other kitchen stuff, CDs, loads of clothes.


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

bangalg said:


> To my mind, the Cost-Benefits do not work out in favour of transporting big bulky things unless of course one's household stuff is extremely valuable/ classy/ irreplaceable. The costs involved in transporting goods are quite high- around Rs.250 per kilo. So based on this you can figure out what's worth shipping for you.
> I for one am not moving any furniture. The big ones are- Music system, Grinder, Mixer and some other kitchen stuff, CDs, loads of clothes.


ok, is the price you quoted (Rs 250 per kg) for sending things via sea route in a container?


----------



## raj12 (Oct 15, 2012)

bangalg said:


> I am going with the Indian Post's SAL (Surface-Air-Lift). Features:
> 
> - Take stuff to the Head post office (the GPO if you are in Bangalore)
> - They pack in boxes of 20 kilos. Charge Rs.5,550 for 20 kilos box
> ...


Can you pls share your experience with indian post.


----------



## s_kumar16 (Sep 13, 2013)

From this post... I am getting India post as best & cheapest means of shipping... Any other better ways to consider from India to Australia.. ?


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

i would suggest you to sell everything you have and buy everything new in ozz because

The cost of moving things will be really high, there can be some broken or not operating staff which may not be covered by transportation company or you might realize the damage much after you transport them. Also consider the labor which you will pay. (Maybe in india it will be cheap but when transportation company will bring everything you have to your new ozzy house they will give you limitted amount of time to discharge everything or they might charge you for discharging which will be really expensive in ozzy).

Also on top of that add the stress which you will experience for this process. (Packing up everything loading them to container, discharging them etc...)

Since you are going to start a new life, it is good to start with new furniture, you can rent a house with furniture for the first months.

Ask price for international fright logistics but when you do the math I think you will get my point.

You can try asking Panalpina (is a really big ocean fright company) just visit their site.


----------



## GSSinOZ (Apr 1, 2016)

Any recent shipments from India to Australia?


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

subscribing


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Hunter85 said:


> i would suggest you to sell everything you have and buy everything new in ozz because
> 
> *The cost of moving things will be really high,* there can be some broken or not operating staff which may not be covered by transportation company or you might realize the damage much after you transport them. Also consider the labor which you will pay. (Maybe in india it will be cheap but when transportation company will bring everything you have to your new ozzy house they will give you limitted amount of time to discharge everything or they might charge you for discharging which will be really expensive in ozzy).
> 
> ...


How did you arrive on the conclusion that "The cost of moving things will be really high"? I have a house full of many things. There are things that are not fragile and fairly expensive per weight. These are the perfect candidate for shipping. I already have rates of INR 400 per KG (~8 AUD). 

I do acknowledge that there are certain items where it makes sense to buy new in Aus but India is so cheap for many articles that it makes sense to ship them.


----------



## puneetkrs (Oct 5, 2016)

Any other shipping company which can be effective and cheaper?


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

At the moment no.

Shipping companies like to waste lot of your time in survey at your home and such.

The rate I got from SPECIFIC RELOCATIONS is INR 160,000 for 5 cubic metre (by sea, total time taken is like 35 days). For the same price I can move 400 kg by air which will be like 2-3 days. 

I am not moving any furniture etc so no point for now.


----------



## vishwasramadas (Jul 2, 2015)

Hello everyone, 

I am finally moving to Aussie in December, I did get my PR in November 2015 and now I have decided to make a move. I have about 40-50 kgs of clothes and some cookery items to be sent to Sidney. 

What would you guys suggest, India Post would be good or is there any other cargo services that are available from Bangalore.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Take clothes with you. Many airlines allow 40 kgs.

BTW why did you take two years to move?


----------



## vishwasramadas (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi trinkasharma, 

Family emergency, I was there down under in last year Jan-Feb. I had to come back as my mother fell sick and eventually she passed away. My dad being alone, I needed some time to settle things before I could move.

Now is the time, it's better late than never.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Understood.


----------



## Harsha1981 (Jan 12, 2018)

aanchalk said:


> Hey,
> I recently got a grant and plan to make the move soon. I will prefer to take the furniture and electronic items with me using shipping services(container).
> 
> Does anyone here have experience of shipping things from India? What does it cost (just an approximate idea)?
> ...


Hey can you share which courier service did you finally go for? I am in Delhi. We plan to move to Mebourne this year.


----------



## jtcherian (May 14, 2016)

aanchalk said:


> Hey,
> 
> I recently got a grant and plan to make the move soon. I will prefer to take the furniture and electronic items with me using shipping services(container).
> 
> ...




Hi even I am looking for same information. Planning to send in June. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcyGrossman (6 mo ago)

Hello I have to carry about 60Kgs from India to Australia. Any leads to affordable shipping agencies is much appreciated. 
By sea or by air anything is fine.

Thank you


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

MarcyGrossman said:


> Hello I have to carry about 60Kgs from India to Australia. Any leads to affordable shipping agencies is much appreciated.
> By sea or by air anything is fine.
> 
> Thank you


You may have to divide them into smaller packages but indiapost would be the cheapest
Cheers


----------

